# Loving Pet names, to no name, back to first name



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

My WW, seperated for 4 months, working on it and doing MC together, noticably stopped calling me pets names like huns and baby cakes when things went south.

Since then she really did not refer to me as anything.

Today she shoots me an email and starts it off with my first name. Not common at all.

Any thoughts on whether this is a good thing? Might it be a step towards one day hearing those loving names again?

Maybe I am reading too much into it and just looking for positive signs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Better than calling you a bad name. lol.

It's a good sign.


----------



## curiousfreddie (Feb 15, 2012)

If you want the marriage to work, you have to continue to hope that things will come around. They may never be quite the same, because you can't ever go back, but you can hope to move forward and learn from this.


----------

